# Hummingbirds



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Lots of feeding and fighting going on at my feeders ...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I need to get one of these feeders. This is wonderful. They are so amazing it must feel like fairies have visited your garden.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Ahhhhhh, nothing says Spring like the first hummer sighting.... Love them!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

Love these little birds! I also keep a few hummingbird feeders, as well as plenty of hanging plants. I enjoy taking pictures, but unfortunately can never seem to catch any decent pictures of these guys.

Thanks for sharing the ones you've got! They're wonderful!


----------



## ABGG (Jan 27, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love humming birds.
I should get a feeder.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

They are such a joy to watch. There can't be enough people feeding them around here though because we're continually watching dog fights! They waste so much time and energy chasing each other from the feeders. Silly little birds!


----------

